# Ptychochromis grandidieri breeding woes



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

My fish spawn, about 2000 eggs at a time but none are fertile. Another pair spends a lot of time cleaning a cave at the other end of the same tank but never lay eggs. I think the fish can't tell what sex they are, and it is hard tell since all seem to have blunt triangular breeding tubes. I know people have spawned these. Any suggestions or experience?


----------



## duaneS (Aug 31, 2006)

Could be 2 females spawning together, although Madagascans (at least in my experience) can be problematic in the fertility dept. I've had many spawns from Paretroplus (kieneri, menerambo and nourisatti) that were infertile.
Pty olig have been my only success, I find the males are usually larger at the same age, have a much steeper profile, and a bit more redness in the face, and anterior. 
Some old ph cam pics, hope it helps a little
female








male
















female in the back


----------

